# grizzly g9729



## redgalvin (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone familiar with this machine? One for sale on Craigslist. $2000.00 Thanks, Red


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Mar 21, 2014)

That number comes up as a combo lathe mill - they are $1995 on the website (before shipping and sales tax). Better have a lot of good stuff with it, for that price.


----------



## pmhayden (Mar 22, 2014)

A friend gave me the HF/CM twin, delivered to my garage, free. It works for me, a hobby guy. But if I had $2000 to spend I would look for used separate machines. You should be able to find something else on CL of you look for a while. Look in the South Bend forum to get an idea of used smaller machines. 

If you can get it for $1,000, it might be a good deal.


----------



## Shepherd (Mar 22, 2014)

I have the busybee version of that...bought it from their refurb tent sale for 500 when I was a total machining virgin...great to learn on, but quickly learned its limits.  Mill is virtually useless, but ok as a lathe.  2000 is too much, even brand new.


----------

